# Aspirin!?



## TeknoShroom (Sep 25, 2015)

So I got sick 5 days ago and took 1 Aspirin a day (different variations)

Believe me or not but I haven't had a single panic attack since then. I don't know how, but it works for me.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Perhaps it was a matter of inflammation? Anti-inflammatory drugs are known to help in certain cases of depression and anxiety disorders. There are lots of articles on the probable link between inflammatory states in the body and mood disorders. I myself noticed that taking ibuprophen *sometimes* improves my mood by cancelling negative thought patterns and removing depressed feelings.

Another seemingly unrelated med that tends to lift up my depression is the milk thistle extract (sylimarin). But it also doesn't work every time.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been telling people this for years. Taking Aspirin combats Anxiety. Why? Because it's a blood thinner. Anxiety is basically racing thoughts. Those thoughts need an extra source of blood flowing to the brain to continue. Taking Aspirin, a blood thinner, equalizes the flow of blood in your body. Thus the Anxiety loses it's fuel source and dissipates.

I grew up with Anxiety Attacks, even was on a benzo for some time. Well I had this hunch that Aspirin might help. I started taking 81mg Aspirin a day for 2 months and then every other day for 1 month and then as needed. This completely took away all Anxiety. I don't have it... for several years now. And I've suggested this to random people throughout the years, and they've confirmed it working for them as well.

You won't hear this being studied by the pharmaceutical companies because they are looking for the DOLLAR$. Can you imagine, if taking Aspirin to treat Anxiety worked for a Majority of People? Big pharma would lose billions of dollars.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've been telling people this for years. Taking Aspirin combats Anxiety. Why? Because it's a blood thinner. Anxiety is basically racing thoughts. Those thoughts need an extra source of blood flowing to the brain to continue. Taking Aspirin, a blood thinner, equalizes the flow of blood in your body. Thus the Anxiety loses it's fuel source and dissipates.


That's something new for me. May be the reason why ginkgo biloba - another popular blood thinner - also seems to help in anxiety disorders (link).


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

ThoughtOnFire You had been taking aspirin for a while and your anxiety went away, but didnt it come back after you have stopped?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Andre said:


> ThoughtOnFire You had been taking aspirin for a while and your anxiety went away, but didnt it come back after you have stopped?


Nope, it hasn't come back.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

@ ThoughtOnFire

What about your thoughts?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

mezona said:


> @ ThoughtOnFire
> 
> What about your thoughts?


What about them?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

It's not hard to take one Aspirin a day for a week and see if your anxiety improves.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

@ ThoughtonFire

I mean... did it help with no thoughts? My therapist says that the anxiety comes from the thoughts... if so, how could one feel anxious if he/she is experiencing no thoughts?

How could you feel that you are anxious?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

mezona said:


> @ ThoughtonFire
> 
> I mean... did it help with no thoughts? My therapist says that the anxiety comes from the thoughts... if so, how could one feel anxious if he/she is experiencing no thoughts?
> 
> How could you feel that you are anxious?


That's a great question! One that we'll likely be pondering for years to come...I'll try to answer it though from my understanding.

As one who has dealt with Blank Mind for years, I can attest that yes, Anxiety can coexist with "no thoughts".

I actually learned to "think" in a new way, with no inner monologue, though that's a topic for another day.

I suppose the underlying mechanism of Anxiety is some kind of annoyance.

Almost like a splinter in your brain, or even an itchy bug bite.

The more you "scratch" that disturbance, the worse it gets, and so anxiety snowballs with momentum.

I still maintain that anxiety requires extra blood flow to the brain to carry on it's nefarious works of satan.

And the proof is in the pudding...if you try Aspirin once a day for a week, then you just may see that it works.

If it doesn't work, then I'm sorry for wasting your time and getting your hopes up.

What have you got to lose?

(Anxiety)


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

@ThoughtOnFire

Thanks! Would you be willing to explain how you learned to think with no inner monologue?

Don't you feel weird being by yourself as there is nothing going on? Are you able to do every day tasks?

I need help


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll PM you.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

